# Is it safe to install safestrap & titanium?



## ButterD (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey I can't seem to find an answer anywhere about this, sorry if it already has a topic..

Anyway, is it safe to have both safe strap and titanium backup installed at the same time? I know you can't have two "recovery" apps at the same time so its important to me to make sure this combo is safe.


----------



## ButterD (Jan 4, 2013)

Bump


----------

